# Carte iTunes virtuelle ?



## eTeks (23 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Désolé si la question a déjà été posée mais est-ce qu'il existe des cartes iTunes virtuelles, ou dit autrement, comment créditer le compte iTunes de quelqu'un d'autre sans attendre la réception d'une carte iTunes ?


----------



## Gwen (24 Septembre 2010)

Oui, il suffit de se rendre sur le store et de cliquer sur " offrir avec iTunes " dans  le menu de droite.


----------



## eTeks (24 Septembre 2010)

Merci. Je n'aurai jamais pensé à ça !


----------

